# Yarn Shops in Nova Scotia or PEI Canada?



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

We will be going to Nova Scotia and PEI this Summer and I wondered if anyone here knew of any good yarn shops up there? Thanks!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Be smarter than I, and phone ahead. The mill wasn't working when I happened by. http://www.briggsandlittle.com/


----------



## Milda (May 19, 2012)

There is a beautiful yarn shop in Mahone Bay on the south shore of Nova Scotia called Have a Yarn. If you'd like to check them out before you go, they do have a website:
http://www.haveayarn.ca. There was also a small yarn shop/ cafe in Wolfville. I can't remember the name, but it's on the main street. Have a wonderful trip. We absolutely loved our week there last summer - not nearly enough time.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Don't know about PEI, but the following are in NS

Halifax, The Loop and LK Yarns
Cape Breton, Baadeck Yarns
Wolfville, Gaspereau Valley Fibres

There is a lady who sells yarn from her house- you can check her out in Facebook (message me and I'll try to find her info). She is a very nice lady but I can't remember her name).

There are some nice shops in NB if you decide to go there.


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

On PEI there is Belfast Mini Mills. Open June to September. Other times by appointment. www.minimills.net. 902-659-2202.


----------



## nannylor (Feb 22, 2015)

PEI has a great little yarn shop located in Kensington. It is called Trailside Yarn Shop.It is small, but has some great yarn, and you can sit and knit and have a cup of tea if you like.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

Bloomers said:


> We will be going to Nova Scotia and PEI this Summer and I wondered if anyone here knew of any good yarn shops up there? Thanks!


In Halifax,N/S.....LK Yarns,Young St,Halifax

The Loop,...Barrington St.Halifax

Dartmouth Yarns,Queen St. in Dartmouth

Dartmouth is across the harbour from Halifax. The cities are connected either by two bridges or can drive around.Friendly area so can ask anyone.


----------



## Terri LaB (Sep 5, 2014)

Owls Hollow - Toys and Games 95 Capital Drive Charlottetown, PE and yarn,
Michaels, Charlottetown, PEI.
Stitches & Crafts by Karen, Montague, PEI.
Buy Rite, Charlottetown & Montague, PEI
Christmas Discounters, Montague, PEI

Those are the ones I know about. I'm sure there's likely more. 
If you're travelling from Nova Scotia to PEI. There's a ferry crosses from Caribou, NS to Wood Islands. 
I'm not sure if your familiar with the Maritimes but you come to PEI for free but pay to leave. 
Leaving from Wood Island ferry the cost is Around $70.00.
From Borden Carleton by Confederation Bridge is about $45.50. It goes to New Brunswick.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the info ladies! I haven't been there for 50 years but I have always wanted to go back and this is the year! I remember how quaint and beautiful it was and hope it hasn't changed too much.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Not large, but some nice yarns here in Tatamagouche, NS 
https://www.facebook.com/TatamagoucheYarn/

And you'll love Lismore Sheep Farm, which sells wool and wool products in the big red barn at the farm in River John, NS , and Gillian's husband, John, makes beautiful knitting & crochet needles there. http://www.lismoresheepfarmwoolshop.com/ and they host the farmers market in the summer months, Sundays 10-2, I'll be there, upstairs. It's only a 25 minute drive from the Caribou ferry terminal, going west.

I also like Michaels in Truro, NS, has a bigger selection than my local Michaels in New Glasgow.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Sorry- Briggs and Little are in New Brunswick. You can get their yarn on PEI and in NS though!



Jessica-Jean said:


> Be smarter than I, and phone ahead. The mill wasn't working when I happened by. http://www.briggsandlittle.com/


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I will second this nomination for a N.S. shop. Then consider the shop in the Hydrostone area of Halifax (Young St. I think.) and another in Dartmouth, a short walk from the ferry terminal. If you google Yarn shops in NS- you will find names and addresses. If you are driving to/from PEI, you will also want to stop in Amherst, NS. at the beautiful hooking/knitting shop. I will get you all this info if you wish. See my offer further down.



Milda said:


> There is a beautiful yarn shop in Mahone Bay on the south shore of Nova Scotia called Have a Yarn. If you'd like to check them out before you go, they do have a website:
> http://www.haveayarn.ca. There was also a small yarn shop/ cafe in Wolfville. I can't remember the name, but it's on the main street. Have a wonderful trip. We absolutely loved our week there last summer - not nearly enough time.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you for this! I didn't know. Will be checking this out this summer.



dancewithmarg said:


> Not large, but some nice yarns here in Tatamagouche, NS
> https://www.facebook.com/TatamagoucheYarn/
> 
> And you'll love Lismore Sheep Farm, which sells wool and wool products in the big red barn at the farm in River John, NS , and Gillian's husband, John, makes beautiful knitting & crochet needles there. http://www.lismoresheepfarmwoolshop.com/ and they host the farmers market in the summer months, Sundays 10-2, I'll be there, upstairs. It's only a 25 minute drive from the Caribou ferry terminal, going west.
> ...


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I am on PEI, and will be happy to tour you around this summer. Let me know when you will be here. You must see: Belfast Mini Mills & Owl's Hollow (and possibly MacAusland's, although their yarn is available in the C'twn area as well and saves a 1.5 hr drive.) Right here in Kensington, we have a new shop which is lovely- The Trailside Yarn shoppe.


If you are looking for a cottage- let me know. Friend's have cottages for rent, but they are not advertised. You have to "know someone"- true Island custom! Both are on a semi-private beach, on the south side (no undertows and long slow tides,) with a view of the Confederation Bridge and NS (on clear days.) Not terribly fancy, but much more than "basic." The Desable/Argyle shore area. 3 bedrooms in each. 

Please do PM me, if you'd like to arrange to meet. Last summer I had a great time with Dotty and husband. We met for lunch and the afternoon. Sweet couple from the mid-west US. Knitters- we're all friendly! *** This offer is open to anyone visiting PEI this summer!


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

cainchar said:


> Sorry- Briggs and Little are in New Brunswick. You can get their yarn on PEI and in NS though!


Our local Great Canadian Dollar Stores sell B&L for $4 a skein!


----------

